# Estimated Cost to furnish a 2BR



## SmallPie (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Wanted to check approx how much would it cost to furnish a 2 BR from scratch? I'm open to IKEA but not comfortable with used furniture. Stuff needed is basic but we can pick what is pleasing to the eye.
I'm assuming the most minimal list is as below - please help add anything if I miss something

*Living Room*
1. TV
2. Couch / Sofa
3. Coffee Table / Centre Table
4. Dining Table (4 chairs)
5. Curtains

*Kitchen / Utilities*
1. Fridge
2. Dishwasher
3. Over/Stove
4. Washing Machine

*Bedroom (Each)*
1. Double Bed
2. Mattress and Pillows
3. Curtains

Please help with a rough estimate.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Look it up on ikea.ae or Google.

You aren't a certain accountant with 470+ posts using another login are you ?


----------



## SmallPie (Aug 2, 2015)

No I'm not. I just moved here on Friday 

I checked on ikea.ae and it looks like 12K minus the white goods. I was able to do the basic math but wanted some qualitative advice from someone who has done this recently coz i might be missing out on something.

Looking for any specific advice apart from what i get from everyone - go to IKEA.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Try Pan Emirates, as well as IKEA


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Get yourself down to shops and do the maths based on what takes your liking.
It's impossible to give an estimate as there is a wide range of goods. The only one with a proper website seems to be Ikea. 

Some other options to Ikea:

Home Centre
Pan Emirates
United Furniture

For white goods:

Sharaf DG
Geant
Carrefour


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

SmallPie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to check approx how much would it cost to furnish a 2 BR from scratch? I'm open to IKEA but not comfortable with used furniture. Stuff needed is basic but we can pick what is pleasing to the eye.
> I'm assuming the most minimal list is as below - please help add anything if I miss something
> ...


How long is a piece of string? 

Just think of the infinite number of variables.
Let's start with new or used?
Size of Windows and number....
Gas, electric, both cooker. High end brand or no name from China?
TV..........
Etc, etc, etc. 

Call into Bloomingdales and ask the personal shopper, then start saving or perhaps pay cash. Nobody here knows your personal circumstances, taste or your expectations. :blabla:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Lulu was great for whitegoods. 

Also ask the previous tenant if you can buy any of their goods. I bought a 6 month old washing machine for AED150, and fridge for AED200.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> Lulu was great for whitegoods.
> 
> Also ask the previous tenant if you can buy any of their goods. I bought a 6 month old washing machine for AED150, and fridge for AED200.


the price at Lulu, sharafDG, carrefour, emax etc are generally exactly the same for white goods as they come from the same suppliers. If the main supplier offers a promotional price, some of the retailers offer vouchers instead of reducing the price.

I have bought from three of them, without any discernible difference in service. Even the deliveries are done by the main supplier (not the retail chain where you bought it from).


----------



## SmallPie (Aug 2, 2015)

Roxtec Blue said:


> How long is a piece of string?
> 
> Just think of the infinite number of variables.
> Let's start with new or used?
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the subtle sarcasm. I take it you haven't recently furnished a house or else you would have replied something like 'I dunno your tastes but i went to x,y,z stores and bought mid-level brands and it cost me this much money'.
That's all I wanted to get an estimate of - how much has it been costing people. I don't even know if it costs 10K or 50K and I wanted to understand which one is it closer to. Given that i'm asking about the cost here, it was pretty obvious am not buying super fancy hand-finished furniture. Was just looking for an idea of how much it costs people.

I understand it wasn't the clearest of posts in terms of advice needed and just needed someone's glance who has been living here and can process money in Dirhams and tell me a cost.

Moving is a tough thing and often you just want reassurance. If you go around looking for posts to poke holes in their logic, you aren't really helping.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SmallPie said:


> Wow! Thanks for the subtle sarcasm. I take it you haven't recently furnished a house or else you would have replied something like 'I dunno your tastes but i went to x,y,z stores and bought mid-level brands and it cost me this much money'.
> That's all I wanted to get an estimate of - how much has it been costing people. I don't even know if it costs 10K or 50K and I wanted to understand which one is it closer to. Given that i'm asking about the cost here, it was pretty obvious am not buying super fancy hand-finished furniture. Was just looking for an idea of how much it costs people.
> 
> I understand it wasn't the clearest of posts in terms of advice needed and just needed someone's glance who has been living here and can process money in Dirhams and tell me a cost.
> ...


Roxtec does have a point though. It all depends on preference, design, style irrespective of brands. Here's my 2 fils worth:



SmallPie said:


> *Living Room*
> 1. TV - how many inches? A 32 inch will cost you approx. AED 1,000
> 2. Couch / Sofa - how many seats? Leather or cloth?
> 3. Coffee Table / Centre Table - glass or wood?
> ...


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

SmallPie said:


> Wow! Thanks for the subtle sarcasm. I take it you haven't recently furnished a house or else you would have replied something like 'I dunno your tastes but i went to x,y,z stores and bought mid-level brands and it cost me this much money'.
> That's all I wanted to get an estimate of - how much has it been costing people. I don't even know if it costs 10K or 50K and I wanted to understand which one is it closer to. Given that i'm asking about the cost here, it was pretty obvious am not buying super fancy hand-finished furniture. Was just looking for an idea of how much it costs people.
> 
> I understand it wasn't the clearest of posts in terms of advice needed and just needed someone's glance who has been living here and can process money in Dirhams and tell me a cost.
> ...


No sarcasm. To give a simple example my hobby is cooking. Recently purchase four Staub cocottes and a braiser. Cost 6400AED. Tefal aluminium same size from Geant 395AED. Global chefs knife from Tavola 675 AED. Geant no name 39 AED. An 180 x 200 mattress can vary from 300AED to however much you are willing to pay.
Further highlight the situation you would not have been aware I moved house 4 weeks ago....... I bought the fridge off the previous tenant for 300 AED.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

SmallPie said:


> Moving is a tough thing and often you just want reassurance. If you go around looking for posts to poke holes in their logic, you aren't really helping.


10-15K at the minimum for the basic stuff. You will spend more as you buy better stuff. Also keep in mind how long you want to stay when you purchase - all these items lose value very fast, but at the same time you do not want to buy sub standard stuff only then having to replace it a couple of years later.

Ikea website as already suggested. Check out the online shops of carrefour, sharafdg (do not buy from them online - horrible website), lulu, geant. All of them will have prices which you can use to figure out what suits you best.

My very first shopping was 10K. Over 7 years I am sure I have spent many more multiples of that. Mid range for a bed could be 500 Dhs or could be 2000 Dhs. So there is NO answer for your question.


----------

